# YP/NIS

## voidzero

Is iemand hier bekend met het opzetten van een NIS server / client? Of zijn er prettige docs voor (fijner dan de NIS howto)?

----------

## Wilke

Niemand mee bekend dus? Ik ben nl. ook wel benieuwd  :Smile: 

----------

## TuxFriend

Waarom kies je voor NIS en niet voor LDAP?

TuxFriend

----------

## voidzero

Nooit van gehoord... wat is dit precies? (Ik zal ook wel ff googlen  :Wink: )

Mark

----------

## TuxFriend

Ik ga er vanuit dat je NIS wilt gebruiken voor account-beheer. Een moderne oplossing hiervoor is LDAP. LDAP is een hierarchische database en geschikt voor o.a. account-beheer. Ik weet niet of je bekend bent met Windows 2000 (advanced) server, maar een onderdeel daarvan is Active Directory. Dit is gebaseerd op LDAP. Op www.openldap.org kan je de laatste versie downloaden. Een iets oudere versie is aanwezig in Portage. Op de site is ook documentatie aanwezig. Als je na het lezen van de documentatie nog vragen hebt dan kan je deze altijd stellen.

TuxFriend

----------

## JefP@@

ik denk wel dat ldap vrij ingewikkeld is. Of vergis ik me?

En ik dacht wel dat er howto's bestaan voor NIS, gewoon ff zoeken  :Smile: 

Grtz

----------

## TuxFriend

LDAP is niet ingewikkelder dan NIS. Na het lezen van de documentatie op de website kan je al een al een basis LDAP server/client opzetten. Er zijn zat tools en howto's om vervolgens LDAP te beheren (bijv. webmin). Het voordeel van LDAP is dat je deze makkelijk kan uitbreiden met andere zaken (bijv. emailadres, postcode, leeftijd, etc.). Een ander voordeel van LDAP is platform-onafhankelijkheid en beter schaalbaar. Wat een goede oplossing is hangt natuurlijk af van de functionele wensen en in wat voor een omgeving het moet worden geimplenteerd.

TuxFriend

----------

